# Kitchen Flooring Change and maybe Countertops ideas



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

change the floor color to the counter color  

black stainless is cool. but what isn't cool = fingerprints etc. my next appliance/s will be no print material.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

My cabinets are similar, and I was very happy with how my deep red flooring looks with it. What I have isn't available anymore, but Lumber Liquidators' "Bloodwood" rigid vinyl is a similar color. It's pricey, at least to a cheapskate like me, but that color is hard to find right now.

Lumber Liquidators has a flooring visualizer you could try out, too. I think you just upload a picture and it allows you to see how it would look with different flooring.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would leave the floor and put in quartz or granite countertops.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Think about laminates flooring...it can be installed over your existing floor. It’s a good
DIY project. It comes in a variety of colors and really looks like wood flooring. They have many nice colors. Check out the link from Home Depot. 

First choose the floor before the countertops. Think about a light floor. 





Laminate Flooring - The Home Depot


Shop Laminate Flooring and more at The Home Depot. We offer free delivery, in-store and curbside pick-up for most items.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Something along these lines would work well with your cabs.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Think about laminates flooring..


laminate or luxury vinyl ? i am not up on current laminate tech. but i have some from years ago, and it is pretty close to garbage. my vote is luxury vinyl.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I don’t know, my son put it in his rental house and it’s holding up well.
I ask him what he used.

For counters you could do granite or Quartzite...My neice has it in white and grey
and it’s gorgeous.
Quartzite Countertops - Countertops - The Home Depot


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is what my neice has - it’s Quartzite...The reason I’m showing this is because your
existing counters are grey and I’m assuming you like grey.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the link to the floor.





Lifeproof Flooring - The Home Depot


Lifeproof flooring stands up to life’s everyday spills and accidents. From scratch-resistant Lifeproof vinyl, laminate and tile to pet-friendly carpet and sustainable bamboo - it’s 100% Lifeproof. 0% worries. Schedule a measure today.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> This is the link to the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all of those say luxury vinyl. i have planks in the living rooms and tiles in the kitchen/dining room. good stuff.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Best bet is to search high-volume, retail-available cabinet manufacturer's "inspiration gallery" web pages, find examples of your cabinet color, and evaluate their floor, counter, and wall colors. Here are a few amongst many:
Schrock gallery
KraftMaid gallery
Thomasville gallery


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I would suggest being very cautious with the kind of laminate you get for a kitchen. Standard laminate does not handle spills and leaks well at all. I don't know about the new "water resistant" laminates; it would supposedly be better, but I would recommend rigid vinyl.

I'm not sure whether all of what's considered "luxury vinyl" is still just the flexible stuff, as it used to be. The flexible stuff requires a flat and smooth substrate. Every little bump, dip, and ridge under it will reflect through and show on the surface. Unless your underlayment is near perfect, I would recommend the rigid core if you go with vinyl.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> I would suggest being very cautious with the kind of laminate you get for a kitchen. Standard laminate does not handle spills and leaks well at all. I don't know about the new "water resistant" laminates; it would supposedly be better, but I would recommend rigid vinyl.


exactly, "resistant", not "proof", as the vinyl is. 



HotRodx10 said:


> I'm not sure whether all of what's considered "luxury vinyl" is still just the flexible stuff, as it used to be. The flexible stuff requires a flat and smooth substrate. Every little bump, dip, and ridge under it will reflect through and show on the surface. Unless your underlayment is near perfect, I would recommend the rigid core if you go with vinyl.


idk, but i wouldn't rely on rigid to compensate for a wonky subfloor. i have a somewhat wonky floor, that is why i chose the vinyl, as it "goes with the flow". as far as it showing through = the floor is what it is, we live with it, and its not that bad.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Fix'n it said:


> idk, but i wouldn't rely on rigid to compensate for a wonky subfloor. i have a somewhat wonky floor, that is why i chose the vinyl, as it "goes with the flow". as far as it showing through = the floor is what it is, we live with it, and its not that bad.


The rigid vinyl is pretty much like laminate. It will span across small dips and smooth out small bumps (obviously, any dips more than 6" across or bumps more than 1/8" high will need to be fixed). I used the flexible 'luxury vinyl' in my living room, and 10 years later I can still see every joint between the hardboard sheets I put carefully down under it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> The rigid vinyl is pretty much like laminate. It will span across small dips and smooth out small bumps (obviously, any dips more than 6" across or bumps more than 1/8" high will need to be fixed). I used the flexible 'luxury vinyl' in my living room, and 10 years later I can still see every joint between the hardboard sheets I put carefully down under it.


the vinyl tiles in the kitchen/dining room, yep, the subfloor does show through, if looked at just so. these tiles are fairly thin and somewhat soft. overall it looks great, for what it is. a friend that knows tile and hardwood very well, thought it was real tiles, until i told him. 

my vinyl planks in the living room are thicker, though not thick. these had all seems like they are not even there.
and they do "go with the flow" of the not flat subfloor.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Fix, do you mean vinyl tiles that look like ceramic tiles?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Fix, do you mean vinyl tiles that look like ceramic tiles?


yes. let me get a p[ic


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

the colors aren't exact, digital camera thing.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

oh yeah, very nice. Our son did that in his guest bathroom, they look like tiles.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> , they look like tiles.



yes, they even have grout


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Fix'n it said:


> the vinyl tiles in the kitchen/dining room, yep, the subfloor does show through, if looked at just so. these tiles are fairly thin and somewhat soft. overall it looks great, for what it is. a friend that knows tile and hardwood very well, thought it was real tiles, until i told him.
> 
> my vinyl planks in the living room are thicker, though not thick. these had all seems like they are not even there.
> and they do "go with the flow" of the not flat subfloor.


Not flat is not the same as not smooth. Gradual variations across a floor are usually not noticeable, but with flexible vinyl tile small bumps or dips are. I'm glad yours turned out well. I was just relating my observations and experience as a caution - the flexible vinyl tiles or planks will conform to the surface of the substrate. If that's ok, then it's ok; if not, you'll be ticked every time you look at it.


----------



## chuckzwood (Jun 16, 2018)

If one or the other, I would put in new countertops -- either granite or quartzite (quartz is fine, too, just do your research because it's not as tough as the people selling it say it is). For the floor, just using an inexpensive area rug will change the look, but I think a new countertop would really be nice!


----------

